# Inspections



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

For those who doubt the inspection business... 

ALS is doing Occupancy Checks aka Drive By's not real inspections..

Pull up to a property take (6) pictures and pull away done(most of the time you dont even have to get out of the car!!) on a smartphone app which does all uploading for you. 

50 - 70 per day is EASILY Accomplished in highly densed areas, especially with a high volume company like Screwguard, I mean Safeguard. :thumbsup:

Instead of judging people on a single post, which was a question, perhaps you should get all the facts.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

$3/ea. Go for it.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> $3/ea. Go for it.


 
The OP clearly said $8/ea. Not huge money but not minimum wage either. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not judging but here are a few facts regarding Safeguard inspections-

$8 is about top tier for direct to the subcontractor. Most are between $3-$6. It will depend on the amount of subs they have on hand and the zone demographics. They bill from $35 and up (you'd be surprised) depending on the client. The rates they pay have been the same since 1995.

Safeguard does not allow "Drive by" inspections. If there is any part of your mirror or vehicle in the photo, or if it is taken from such an angle as to appear from inside a vehicle, if it is motion blurred, it is rejected.

Their payment/accounting statements are erratic and prone to errors. Working 6 days at 70 inspections per day means a long list of individual invoices to trace and confirm payment on. A 15% margin of error may not be factual, but an eye witness version of what you can expect every few weeks if you are not diligent in confirming your own receivables. 

They normally send inspections in clusters twice a month, with others trickling in between that. There is usually a 3-5 day turnaround; if they do not send them to you right away, say 2-3 days, then the turn around is less. Expect to get an inspection on the far end of your zone sent over the day after you just finished a block of inspections in that area, due the same time. In the past, Inspectors have attempted to get the jump on these by adding them to their route the next month, regardless of whether there is an open order, hoping to submit photos once it came in. In other words, complete 51 inspections when only 43 are on your sheet and hope the others pop soon. With the new software and mobile apps, that is no longer an option.

That's the thumbnail.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

PropertyWerX said:


> The OP clearly said $8/ea. Not huge money but not minimum wage either. :thumbsup:


 For your review, the OP:



> For those who doubt the inspection business...
> 
> ALS is doing Occupancy Checks aka Drive By's not real inspections..
> 
> ...


 Nowhere is any price mentioned...


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> For your review, the OP:
> 
> Nowhere is any price mentioned. . .


OP being ALS from a different thread that was closed. 

$8/inspection as mentioned. 

Just move on :sleep1:


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Not judging but here are a few facts regarding Safeguard inspections-
> 
> $8 is about top tier for direct to the subcontractor. Most are between $3-$6. It will depend on the amount of subs they have on hand and the zone demographics. They bill from $35 and up (you'd be surprised) depending on the client. The rates they pay have been the same since 1995.
> 
> ...


All inspectors know no parts of any vehicle is be in any photo. Doesnt mean you can't stick the camera/phone out of the window and take your pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> All inspectors know no parts of any vehicle is be in any photo. Doesnt mean you can't stick the camera/phone out of the window and take your pictures. :thumbsup:


But then you are not doing your job as ordered are you? 

If you choose to "cut corners" and get away with it, great for you! I would not then jump on an open public forum & advocate that others can also do the same.

Some companies I've heard of can remove and dispose of debris for $15 per CY, and "turn a profit" by simply fly-dumping the debris at the next foreclosure. . .Same principle :thumbsup:


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

PropertyWerX said:


> *OP *being ALS *from a different thread that was closed. *
> 
> $8/inspection as mentioned.
> 
> Just move on :sleep1:


 :icon_rolleyes: _YOU_ are the OP in *this* _*thread*_. If you want to bring another thread into this, then at the least, quote the topic you are whining about. Oh, that's right. You cut corners so screw the right way to do things. :whistling2:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

Even at $8/each how long is it going to take you to upload them.. Lets assume 10 min each that is still another 12 hours of uploading. So now lets assume you have 22 hours into 70 inspections. That is assuming everything goes right. Because if you wanted to even pull a 10 hour day to do the inspections that is only 8.5 minutes per inspection. If they are all close that is doable. 

But, this is only going to gross you $560. Lets assume you drive a good mileage car and you spend $60 in fuel. That is $500 net which comes out to about $22/hr. If you are comfortable working for $22/hr best case then have at it, I am not really eager to work for that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Because I know personally of men and women who contracted to do this type of work, have been with them on their routes,and tried to assist them in getting the payment and accounting errors with this company cleared up, I feel I'm speaking first hand.

The basic inspections ($3-$8) require you to confirm occupancy. That means checking/documenting utilities, submitting a photo of why you believe someone does or doesn't live there, walking between properties or into the backyard.
That cannot be done properly from the street or with a zoom.

Some examples of what my contacts have experienced-

Homeowner's or neighbors taking down their license number and description and reporting them to police.
Homeowner's or neighbors taking down their license number and finding out where they live. Yes, a few have knocked on the inspector's door.
Vicious dogs.
Angry homeowners.
The mom who is in her front yard watching her kids play and this car rolls by with a camera snapping pics. Think in today's world she don't have reason for concern?
Maybe they don't think you are a child predator; maybe they think you are a private detective, hired by their spouse because they are screwing around.

I know of inspectors, male and female, who have been assaulted, had homeowners threaten them, throw objects at their vehicles, surround their cars and try to prevent them from leaving, chase them down and attempt to run them off the road, physically detain them and call the police, take their phone/camera, force them to surrender ID.

The house out in the sticks where the guy hops in his truck with a 410 and is willing to chase you for half the county or the inner city ghetto where you are trying to zig zag away block to block before they catch you at a stoplight. They are both just as bad, because you have to go back the next month and when you do, they will know your vehicle. Or they change the inspection from a "drive by" to a "contact."

Most of the people I know of did these as side jobs or filler. For a few of the gals, it was their part time job while the kids were in school. I put pencil to paper and figured out if I could get 100 properties per month at say $35, from local lenders, then it would make sense. 

A major problem in this industry is contractors getting an order for initial secures, etc, coming up on the wrong house or a property that is still occupied, but has been reported as vacant for months. Nationals do huge PR covers to say they are dealing with it thru better reporting, stricter guidelines, better hiring, deeper background checks, etc. They are dancing around the core issue, in that if they were paying a better rate for what they are asking, they would get much better results.

No disrespect to anyone here doing SG inspections but common sense tells me I'm going to get a better result for the same service paying $30 rather than $3. I'd also think that the volume you are currently doing would be an impressive addition when listing your qualifications to local lenders.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> But then you are not doing your job as ordered are you?
> 
> If you choose to "cut corners" and get away with it, great for you! I would not then jump on an open public forum & advocate that others can also do the same.
> 
> Some companies I've heard of can remove and dispose of debris for $15 per CY, and "turn a profit" by simply fly-dumping the debris at the next foreclosure. . .Same principle :thumbsup:


Once again peoples LEARN THE FACTS BEFORE YOU RUN THEM JAWS!

If you are not doing inspections then you do NOT know the work order instructions do you?!?!?

Work order clearly states.. NO CONTACT

Why does it say this because of what GTX mentioned. Im done argueing with people who think only one way and one way only.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> :icon_rolleyes: _YOU_ are the OP in *this* _*thread*_. If you want to bring another thread into this, then at the least, quote the topic you are whining about. Oh, that's right. You cut corners so screw the right way to do things. :whistling2:


My orginal post said and I quote_ "Inspections" _which happens to be the name of the thread that was closed. But you not knowing anything apparently has to chime in with your 2 cents, like it was even asked for...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Once again peoples LEARN THE FACTS BEFORE YOU RUN THEM JAWS!
> 
> I'm done arguing with people who think only one way and one way only".



:gunsmilie::gunsmilie: You need to calm down a little bit. Take a look at the number of posts a lot of these people have. Then ask yourself, is it possible that these "JAWS" may actually know what they are talking about?

On another thread, you're asking for help speeding up the National sign up process. After reading your "LEARN THE FACTS BEFORE YOU RUN THEM JAWS! I'm done arguing with people who think only one way and one way only." crap, who in their right mind would want to help you? Chit, you won't listen anyway as you're are done with these people anyway.

Final note, keep it up and this thread will be closed like the last "inspections" thread.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

bradsconst said:


> :gunsmilie::gunsmilie: You need to calm down a little bit. Take a look at the number of posts a lot of these people have. Then ask yourself, is it possible that these "jaws" may actually know what they are talking about?
> 
> On another thread, you're asking for help speeding up the national sign up process. After reading your "learn the facts before you run them jaws! I'm done arguing with people who think only one way and one way only." crap, who in their right mind would want to help you? Chit, you won't listen anyway as you're are done with these people anyway.
> 
> Final note, keep it up and this thread will be closed like the last "inspections" thread.


close it


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Once again peoples LEARN THE FACTS BEFORE YOU RUN THEM JAWS!
> 
> If you are not doing inspections then you do NOT know the work order instructions do you?!?!?


Believe me Grasshopper, I have completed more than my share of inspections during my time in this industry!



> Work order clearly states.. NO CONTACT
> 
> Why does it say this because of what GTX mentioned.


GTX mentioned ONLY scenarios that involved NOT getting out of your car, so no contact would have been made, as instructed.



> Im done argueing with people who think only one way and one way only.


Many of us were in this industry long before you had the idea to throw your push mower in the trunk of your Honda (your words, not mine), and we're still here. Do you really think any of us would STILL be surviving here if we didn't have the ability to "think outside of the box"?



> But you not knowing anything apparently has to chime in with your 2 cents, like it was even asked for...


By starting this thread you asked for everyones 2 cents.



> close it


Although this thread is not yet at the point of needing to be closed, I certainly see why YOU are asking for it to go away now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The only way $8 inspections might even come close to paying enough is for you to live and work in that magical area where there is A METRIC ____ TON of volume. 

For the other 99.9% of the vendors out there they all know $8 is not enough. 
Heck where I live and many of my friends live the areas are so rural that $20 "standard" inspections are not paying enough. 

Many of us have been to remote properties that $200 might break even with gas and time.
I've been to some that even that was not enough. When you consider if you are lucky you get one or two done in a 10 to 12 hr day.


----------

